# Completely Debadging the Car... Help.



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

What are you planning to do with the hole on the trunk? I wouldn't leave it like that and risk rust. 

Sent from my Phablet. Excuse the grammurr.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You might want to peruse the How 2 threads under appearance ,Detailing and Interior . I am sure you will find some useful imformation amongst the threads there.

Yeah and plug yer hole in that trunk !


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Regarding that hole... I plan on debadging this spring and I've found vinyl that's a perfect color match to my car. I was thinking about getting a rounded-rectangle cut to cover that hole, but my buddy says it would stand out like a sore thumb, may not seal as well as I'd like it to, and may make a bubble/indent where the hole is. Thoughts?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

A ruuber grommet or plug should suffice . Ask a body shop !


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

JstCruzn said:


>


*Jelly* Just realized these are the Technostalgia tails we're all waiting for, or at least they look like them.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Mick said:


> What are you planning to do with the hole on the trunk? I wouldn't leave it like that and risk rust.
> 
> Sent from my Phablet. Excuse the grammurr.


I've been thinking about going to a body shop to have it filled. But still looking for good ideas that'll cover it up and not stand out.




brian v said:


> You might want to peruse the How 2 threads under appearance ,Detailing and Interior . I am sure you will find some useful imformation amongst the threads there.
> 
> Yeah and plug yer hole in that trunk !


I don't see a How To sticky thread or How-To threads under this section...




McNeo said:


> *Jelly* Just realized these are the Technostalgia tails we're all waiting for, or at least they look like them.


These are actually not Technostalgia tail lights. I was really lucky enough to buy it from someone on here who already did the wiring. I was on the buy list to pre-order those tail lights but sounds like they're still having problems with it or not working on it anymore.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Did you look in the How to library ?


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

brian v said:


> Did you look in the How to library ?


I have... didn't really help with what I was looking for.


----------

